# Steuerung für ein Achse



## manitu (21 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Steuerungseinheit für eine Bandfertigung zu entwickeln. Dabei soll in Abhängigkeit von der Bandgeschwindigkeit ein Linearmotor eine kontrollierte Bewegung durchführen, sprich die genaue Kinematik der Linearbewegung soll einfach programmierbar sein. 

Denn über die Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung der Bewegung des Linearmotors soll ein definierter Schnitt eines Messer am Band erfolgen. Daher ist auch eine Visualisierung der Bewegungen am PC von nöten.

Hat da vlt. jemand schon Erfahrungen?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten

Gruß manitu


----------



## Flatpro (21 Januar 2010)

Meinst du etwa sowas wie eine fliegende Säge, mit aufsynchronisieren und so?

Gruß Flatti


----------



## Blockmove (21 Januar 2010)

Schau dir mal SEW MDX61 Umrichter mit *Technologiefunktion* an. Damit lassen sich solche Funktionen realisieren. Ob es allerdings mit einem Linearmotor geht, kann ich dir jetzt nicht beantworten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## manitu (22 Januar 2010)

Ja, vom Prinzip her wie eine fliegende Säge. Nur das durch das Messer nicht nur gerade Schnitte erfolgen sollen, sondern auch schräge und parabelförmige Schnitte.


----------



## Grubba (22 Januar 2010)

manitu schrieb:


> Ja, vom Prinzip her wie eine fliegende Säge. Nur das durch das Messer nicht nur gerade Schnitte erfolgen sollen, sondern auch schräge und parabelförmige Schnitte.



Mal so zum Verständnis:

Du willst nur eine Achse steuern, sprich Deine Linearachse?
Angenommen, Du synchronisierst Deine Linearachse mit der Bewegung des Bandes. Welche Achse soll denn dann quer zum Band fahren?

Oder läuft die Linearachse schon quer zum Band und das Band wird auch kontrolliert hin und her gefahren? Ansonsten seh ich für die Parabeln schwarz.
Oder ich habs überhaupt nicht verstanden. (Soll man ja auch nie ausschliessen...)


----------



## Blockmove (22 Januar 2010)

Grubba schrieb:


> Mal so zum Verständnis:
> 
> Du willst nur eine Achse steuern, sprich Deine Linearachse?
> Angenommen, Du synchronisierst Deine Linearachse mit der Bewegung des Bandes. Welche Achse soll denn dann quer zum Band fahren?
> ...



So seh ich es auch.
Selbst schräge Schnitte sind nicht so einfach, da das Messer ja auch im Winkel verstellt werden muß.
So gesehen brauchst du für Parabelschnitte 3 Achsen:
Band
Messer-Vorschub
Messer-Winkel

Aber vielleicht hab ich es auch nicht verstanden 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Grubba (22 Januar 2010)

> Aber vielleicht hab ich es auch nicht verstanden


..Mein Bruder im Geiste...

Aber vielleicht wird der große Manitu hinabsteigen und Erklärung folgen lassen, die hoch fliegt wie Adler !


----------



## manitu (25 Januar 2010)

Also, dann probier ich es mal etwas ausführlicher:

Das Band fährt mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit. Diese soll dann als Eingangsgröße für die Steuerung dienen.
Eine Linearmotor oder auch ein Servomotor mit Kugelrollspindel soll quer zur Bandlaufrichtung aufgestellt sein. Durch unterschiedliche Beschleunigungen des Motors, treten somit unterschiedliche Schnitte auf. 

Ein gerader Schnitt ist nicht erforderlich, daher muss die eine Achse nicht mit dem Band bewegt werden.

gleichförmige Bewgung ---> schräger Schnitt
beschleunigte Bewegung --> Schnitt mit beliebigen Radius

Das Messer muss im Winkel jedoch nicht verstellt werden.


----------



## Ralle (25 Januar 2010)

Das hört sich eher nach einer Anwendung für eine Art elektronische Kurvenscheibe an, bei der eine Achse, auf eine 2. Achse aufgekoppelt wird. in diesem Fall müßte man unterschiedliche Kurvenscheiben für jeden Schnitt hinterlegen, bzw. übergeben, die Linearachse auf das Band koppeln, schneiden, abkoppeln, zurückfahren und wieder von vorn los. Für Rundachsen haben wir so etwas mal mit 2 Bosch-Rexroth Indradrive realisiert, wobei eine von den beiden Indradrive eine SPS MLD (codesys) beherbergte, über die man das Ganze programmieren konnte. Lief sehr gut. Die Daten für die jeweilige Kurvenscheibe haben wir damals mit einem speziellen Scanner vermessen und per TCP/IP an die MLD übergeben.


----------



## Grubba (25 Januar 2010)

Ralle hat dir da mal eine Möglichkeit beschrieben.

Es gibt da aber wahrscheinlich 1000 und 1 Möglichkeit dieses Problem zu lösen.
Was darfs kosten? Wie schnell ist das Band? Welche Geschwindigkeiten muss die Achse fahren können? Welchen Weg muss die Achse fahren können? Könnte das Band nicht auch von der NC -oder was weiss ich auch immer Steuerung- mitgesteuert werden?

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Knaller (27 Januar 2010)

*Fliegende Säge (Querschneider)*

Bei Bosch Rexroth gibt es eine Lösung auf Basis der MLD  nennt sich SMC.
Ist eine SPS Lösung die fertige Funktionen für das Synchronfahren hat. Mit einem Faktor kommt dann der Schrägschnitt zustande.   oder Kurvenscheibe oder oder.

Ruf am besten den Frank Kaufmann von Bosch Rexroth an  09352 405060 (Zentrale)  Schilderung der Applikation und schon kriegst Du eine Antwort.   
Der Herr Kaufmann ist gut braucht aber halt alle Information zum Prozess.


mfg Knaller


----------

